# LINUX SUR PPC



## kakoo25 (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré un PPC G4, le disque principale contenant l'OS est mort. Je l'ai donc remplacé par un de mes vieux disques.
Par contre, je n'ai aucun CD d'install MAC OS, j'aimerai installer une version de linux pour PPC.
J'ai donc téléchargé une image ISO faite pour _(debian-squeeze-di-beta1-powerpc-DVD-1.iso_), et je l'ai gravée sur un DVD depuis mon PC en Win7 avec TransMac.
Il m'est impossible de booter sur ce DVD depuis le MAC même avec la touche "C"...

Quelqu'un a une soluce ?

Merci !


----------



## iMacounet (8 Novembre 2010)

kakoo25 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai récupéré un PPC G4, le disque principale contenant l'OS est mort. Je l'ai donc remplacé par un de mes vieux disques.
> Par contre, je n'ai aucun CD d'install MAC OS, j'aimerai installer une version de linux pour PPC.
> J'ai donc téléchargé une image ISO faite pour _(debian-squeeze-di-beta1-powerpc-DVD-1.iso_), et je l'ai gravée sur un DVD depuis mon PC en Win7 avec TransMac.
> ...


Ben ouais, c'est normal. Un CD destiné à un Mac fait sur un PC, tu crois pas qu'un truc ne tourne pas rond là ... ?


----------



## lpl (9 Novembre 2010)

kakoo25 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai récupéré un PPC G4, le disque principale contenant l'OS est mort. Je l'ai donc remplacé par un de mes vieux disques.
> Par contre, je n'ai aucun CD d'install MAC OS, j'aimerai installer une version de linux pour PPC.
> J'ai donc téléchargé une image ISO faite pour _(debian-squeeze-di-beta1-powerpc-DVD-1.iso_), et je l'ai gravée sur un DVD depuis mon PC en Win7 avec TransMac.
> ...



Touche *ALT* au démarrage ... ça marche.

Debian est nickel sur PPC et toujours supporté.

lpl


----------

